

Towards a Cleaner Gmail, A Google Chrome Extension & Experiment - xpressyoo
https://github.com/xpressyoo/gmelius

======
tantalor
I think the developer ought to explain why some of the code is unnecessarily
minified, e.g.,
[https://raw.github.com/xpressyoo/gmelius/master/Google%20Chr...](https://raw.github.com/xpressyoo/gmelius/master/Google%20Chrome/js/mailto.js)

Extension source code ought not be minified. It is local, so you're not saving
any time by making the file smaller. It is open source, so it ought to be
liberally commented, not obscured.

Does this source have a distribution license? I get annoying every time I see
a project on GH without a license, it ought to be compulsory.

~~~
icebraining
_> Does this source have a distribution license? I get annoying every time I
see a project on GH without a license, it ought to be compulsory._

Same here. In fact, right now the code is 'locked', since without a license
the default copyright terms apply, which means nobody can fork it.

~~~
xpressyoo
License added

------
Pewpewarrows
I had used this for a while before the re-designs of most of the Google
products:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oddhbkghjoccbljmag...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oddhbkghjoccbljmagcgoklbfdjeiinb)

------
Fliko
Can't say it ever makes sense to remove the ads that a free site uses to make
revenue

------
trenthauck
Removing the ads doesn't seem to remove the space it occupies. If this raison
d'etre is giving me more space, then it should do so.

~~~
xpressyoo
You need to check the option "Remove the People widget" to enjoy a larger
space.

------
sshingler
I wasn't happy to install and try, because Chrome told me the extension could
access "all of my data". A scary message.

~~~
xpressyoo
About the Permissions:

This extension will never access, read, store, or transmit your personal data.

The "This extension can access your data on all websites" warning comes from
the optional feature which replaces all "mailto:" links in websites you visit
and opens them with Gmail via a short script. By leaving this option
unchecked, you won't make use of the latter script.

The "Your tabs and browsing activity" comes from the fact that this extension
modifies the style and UI of Gmail within your browser and so needs to know
whether Gmail is open in your browser (i.e. tabs) to apply those changes.

Moreover, feel free to check the code source on Github...

------
joejohnson
Why does it remove chat?

~~~
xpressyoo
It's an option but some people asked for this.

